# Cheap gravel suctioners



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, ah...I decided to exchange my gravel suctioner today, it simply does not work, the first one didn't either. I will look for something else that won't break the bank. I can see now my cloudiness would clear faster if I suction gravel more often and leave in as much water as I can but will gladly replace water that was removed. Its hard to keep cleaning tank the old way (taking fish and everything out, removing water by hand with pitchers, carrying aquarium to kitchen) with occasional back pain. I hope to accomplish this today! Its a priority over everything else, in my case even eating. That's because tank is more important to me than eating breakfast is. Oh, just checked, its only 8 am and taking a shower would wake everyone up, I'll try for 9 or 10 am then go to the store. Wish me luck!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you're over cleaning your tank. Remember that all the surfaces grow bacteria on them and this is a good thing.
Below the gravel surface, anaerobic bacteria dominates. This is the kind that clouds your water so you really don't want to be mixing things up all the time.
Water changes depend on your tank stocking levels and you'll get people changing from 10-70% on a weekly basis. Personally, I change 50% every 2 weeks at the moment and my water is crystal clear (apart from tannins from my driftwood.
cb


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have many tanks and I never carry water,ever. I use the Aqueon siphons from PetsMart and have adapted them with replacement 25 foot clear tubing from Lowes. This allows me to run them directly out my front door with at least a 4 foot drop. Water pressure through a siphon increases with the height of the drop and thus will give your siphon a much stronger draw if you can run it outside.Your lawn or garden will appreciate the dissolved fish poo too. You can use a standard garden hose from your nearest mixed water temp faucet, kitchen or bathroom, to deliver correct temp water. Add the water conditioner before you fill it back up and you will be good to go.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

ArtyG said:


> I have many tanks and I never carry water,ever. I use the Aqueon siphons from PetsMart and have adapted them with replacement 25 foot clear tubing from Lowes. This allows me to run them directly out my front door with at least a 4 foot drop. Water pressure through a siphon increases with the height of the drop and thus will give your siphon a much stronger draw if you can run it outside.Your lawn or garden will appreciate the dissolved fish poo too. You can use a standard garden hose from your nearest mixed water temp faucet, kitchen or bathroom, to deliver correct temp water. Add the water conditioner before you fill it back up and you will be good to go.


Sounds wonderful, but, you must have a real large tank. I can always check at our Petsmart for the siphon type, the one I have works but suction is weak. My fish tank has turned out to be alot more expensive than I thought! I have spent weeks working on my tank and every time my car leaves it heads towards a pet store. My tank finally looks normal today. I'll sleep better tonight. Thanks!


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> I think you're over cleaning your tank. Remember that all the surfaces grow bacteria on them and this is a good thing.
> Below the gravel surface, anaerobic bacteria dominates. This is the kind that clouds your water so you really don't want to be mixing things up all the time.
> Water changes depend on your tank stocking levels and you'll get people changing from 10-70% on a weekly basis. Personally, I change 50% every 2 weeks at the moment and my water is crystal clear (apart from tannins from my driftwood.
> cb


Normally I do not over clean, but last few weeks there were many changes: adding and removing fish, adding aquarium salt, adding new plants, adding crabs and rock cave, hydrometer, etc. I could not stand the odor I have never had before, so I started out with partial water changes, later added clear water, tried ammonia safe, always replace old water with dechlorinated water, etc, etc. I can't get another tank right now and wish I could. I'm trying to save my tankmates especially since most are new and I love the crabs. But I know what you mean about disturbing bacteria. I thought any wood would be bad in a fish tank because of tannins? If driftwood is safe, I would have gotten that. But, crabs are happy with their rock/land cave.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

crazycrab28 said:


> Sounds wonderful, but, you must have a real large tank. I can always check at our Petsmart for the siphon type, the one I have works but suction is weak. My fish tank has turned out to be alot more expensive than I thought! I have spent weeks working on my tank and every time my car leaves it heads towards a pet store. My tank finally looks normal today. I'll sleep better tonight. Thanks!


My tanks range I size from 1 gallon to 120 and size of the tank makes no difference. But really, try a long hose siphon.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi again Crazycrab

I did ask you this on your other header . How many gallons does your tank hold and how many fish are in the tank, plus did i read that these are 'new' fish? Also what are the Ammonia,Nitrite etc readings.

I agree it sounds like there's far too much cleaning going on. From the posts i read on your other thread this has been going on quite some while so through all this cleaning has the tank even cycled properly yet.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry about this crazy crab but it's a bit confusing because i've answered to your posts on two headers made by you about this situation
You say your tank looks normal? That dosen't mean to say it is safe for the fish. You really do need to test the water especially with all this messing about with the tank and i would like to ask why are you adding and removing fish when it's sounding very much as if the tank is not cycled .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How does a gravel vacuum break? If you're using battery operated things just give up on them. I could nearly suck out my entire substrate with just normal gravity siphon and would probably work better.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh i'm getting muddled here crazy crab. I just realised it was on the other Thread you made under' cloudy water again' that you said your tank now looked normal ,not on this one lol.I hope you come back and listen to the advice you are being given by these posters for the sake of the fish.


----------



## Abbeysdad (Mar 12, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Normally I do not over clean, but last few weeks there were many changes: adding and removing fish, adding aquarium salt, adding new plants, adding crabs and rock cave, hydrometer, etc. I could not stand the odor I have never had before, so I started out with partial water changes, later added clear water, tried ammonia safe, always replace old water with dechlorinated water, etc, etc. I can't get another tank right now and wish I could. I'm trying to save my tankmates especially since most are new and I love the crabs. But I know what you mean about disturbing bacteria. I thought any wood would be bad in a fish tank because of tannins? If driftwood is safe, I would have gotten that. But, crabs are happy with their rock/land cave.


"adding aquarium salt"...."hydrometer" ??? This is a freshwater forum and you should not be adding salt in a FW aquarium EVER, except for disease treatment.

Cloudy water is a facultative (decomposition) bacteria bloom most often associated with excess dissolved organics in the water. It often comes along with a water change but typically clears up in a day or two. Good tank/filter maintenance and modest feeding helps a lot.

A gravel siphon should work just fine but the end of the hose must be lower than the bottom of the tank. I insert mine into a regular garden hose that runs out the front door.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Abbeysdad said:


> "adding aquarium salt"...."hydrometer" ??? This is a freshwater forum and you should not be adding salt in a FW aquarium EVER, except for disease treatment.


Not exactly true, but I get your point. Adding what the box of aqaurium salt says to add doesn't make the tank a saltwater tank, or even up to brackish levels.

I don't advocate using salt as part of normal maintenance but some do. It is a disease prevention method that is perfectly safe to do. I personally use it on a semi-regular basis and only use about half the recommended amount and only on my livebearer tanks.

All my tanks are FW.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Abbeysdad said:


> "adding aquarium salt"...."hydrometer" ??? This is a freshwater forum and you should not be adding salt in a FW aquarium EVER, except for disease treatment.
> 
> Cloudy water is a facultative (decomposition) bacteria bloom most often associated with excess dissolved organics in the water. It often comes along with a water change but typically clears up in a day or two. Good tank/filter maintenance and modest feeding helps a lot.
> 
> A gravel siphon should work just fine but the end of the hose must be lower than the bottom of the tank. I insert mine into a regular garden hose that runs out the front door.


Hello Abby's dad,I would be interested in your view as to why salt should not be added to a FW tank 'EVER' except for disease treatment.I dont myself but i know plenty of fishy friends that do at times as a preventative measure with no adverse side effects,also you say cloudywater 'bacteria bloom' often comes along with a water change but can take a day or 'two' to clear?Is that normal ? When I do my tanks maintenace each week there's slight cloudiness for about one hour max then it's crystal clear again so I don't understand you saying it's 'typical' for it to last one or even two days?


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi again Crazycrab
> 
> I did ask you this on your other header . How many gallons does your tank hold and how many fish are in the tank, plus did i read that these are 'new' fish? Also what are the Ammonia,Nitrite etc readings.
> 
> I agree it sounds like there's far too much cleaning going on. From the posts i read on your other thread this has been going on quite some while so through all this cleaning has the tank even cycled properly yet.


Its 10 gal but had price of a 5.5 gal, has 12 small/med fish, 4 crabs, rock/land cave, filter, air stone, heater, plants. Yes, these are new fish, goldfish got too big and were donated to a pond. I do not have test kits, wish I did, I would like to know readings, too. Since last tank cleaning with 80% water change, water has been clear. I do not overclean, I had to recently and it may sound excessive but I don't think it was, I would rather change even part of the water instead of adding chemicals. Replacing goldfish was a good idea though, and I can see that the problem is probably food/waste at the bottom and cheap gravel vac that caused me to have fish water in my mouth, I rinsed my mouth with H202. I also replaced a plant, a filter, air stone, did everything I could under the circumstances. Am dealing with 2 family member's health threats and now a dog health threat that is being treated. But, don't worry about me over cleaning, I normally do partial water changes. All new fish and crabs are fine. I also got salt thing straightened out. I bought ammonia safe from advice I got about what goldfish can do to water, I don't overuse chemicals, and always replace old water with dechlorinated water, temp is 76 degrees. And right now, the crabs are tossing food pellets at each other, its a riot to watch! Do write with any questions or tips. And yes, the tank has cycled, I'm watching it every day. Oh, I'm feeding fish less but they don't like it. Hope this helps.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Not exactly true, but I get your point. Adding what the box of aqaurium salt says to add doesn't make the tank a saltwater tank, or even up to brackish levels.
> 
> I don't advocate using salt as part of normal maintenance but some do. It is a disease prevention method that is perfectly safe to do. I personally use it on a semi-regular basis and only use about half the recommended amount and only on my livebearer tanks.
> 
> All my tanks are FW.


I see your point, but some might ask if iodine is dangerous to fish? I read it is. And what would you say a good "mix" of salt is for a freshwater low brackish tank? I thought I'd ask, all info is helpful even though everywhere I've gone I get different opinions about salt, iodine, sea salt, marine salt, salt mix, no salt. The stores even give me entirely different answers. Well, ok, they all did, so I thought I'd ask again, thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

crazycrab28 said:


> I see your point, but some might ask if iodine is dangerous to fish? I read it is. And what would you say a good "mix" of salt is for a freshwater low brackish tank? I thought I'd ask, all info is helpful even though everywhere I've gone I get different opinions about salt, iodine, sea salt, marine salt, salt mix, no salt. The stores even give me entirely different answers. Well, ok, they all did, so I thought I'd ask again, thanks!


You don't use Iodized salt. Just stick to the API aquarium salt you can get in a fish store if you wanted to use. You can't go wrong that way.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

info on the salinity of a brackish tank --> Brackish Tanks: A Guide To

You could use instant ocean to achieve brackish levels.

Salt water tanks have a salinity of 1.021 - 1.026

Not really sure what you mean by a good mix of salt. If you want to treat your fw tanks with salt for disease prevention I would just follow what jr has said


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> You don't use Iodized salt. Just stick to the API aquarium salt you can get in a fish store if you wanted to use. You can't go wrong that way.


I knew that, heard others questioning iodine, it would be difficult to treat a crab who was hyperthyroid. But also heard by talking with stores iodine would not hurt anything, but it certainly would! I did add aquarium salt but found out later it is not strong, and that's ok, I don't want strong brackish conditions. I would never add anything with iodine. I don't even have iodine in my house. I don't even recall seeing iodine in the stores, they do sell betadine, for antiseptic purposes, but never for fish!!! So, I was going to study next which minerals are good for red claw crabs. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Its 10 gal but had price of a 5.5 gal, has 12 small/med fish, 4 crabs, rock/land cave, filter, air stone, heater, plants. Yes, these are new fish, goldfish got too big and were donated to a pond. I do not have test kits, wish I did, I would like to know readings, too. Since last tank cleaning with 80% water change, water has been clear. I do not overclean, I had to recently and it may sound excessive but I don't think it was, I would rather change even part of the water instead of adding chemicals. Replacing goldfish was a good idea though, and I can see that the problem is probably food/waste at the bottom and cheap gravel vac that caused me to have fish water in my mouth, I rinsed my mouth with H202. I also replaced a plant, a filter, air stone, did everything I could under the circumstances. Am dealing with 2 family member's health threats and now a dog health threat that is being treated. But, don't worry about me over cleaning, I normally do partial water changes. All new fish and crabs are fine. I also got salt thing straightened out. I bought ammonia safe from advice I got about what goldfish can do to water, I don't overuse chemicals, and always replace old water with dechlorinated water, temp is 76 degrees. And right now, the crabs are tossing food pellets at each other, its a riot to watch! Do write with any questions or tips. And yes, the tank has cycled, I'm watching it every day. Oh, I'm feeding fish less but they don't like it. Hope this helps.


Hi Crazy Crab,

I'm really glad that you have the salt issue sorted . I agree it's very confusing being given different info from the stores.,If their not sure themselves why don't they just say their not sure instead of confusing their customers.It reminded me of when i had my very first tank to prepare for fish and looking back the rubbish i was told by different store employees.I hadn't had fish before but had always wanted them.It was a 20 gallon and i vividly remember one person telling us we would be fine to put the water in with the new filter ,heater etc and that we could put 20 fish in 'straight away' lol!I suppose they said this just so they 'thought' they could sell 20 fish.nil thought for the fish at all.
I must admit i did laugh reading you ending up with a mouthful of water,i'm just glad you had no chemicals in lol.It does sound as if you're getting there with your tank so that will beone less hassle .You certainly seem to be bogged down at the moment with so much negative stuff going on
Hope you have a lighter day Crazy Crab, will write again


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

ArtyG said:


> My tanks range I size from 1 gallon to 120 and size of the tank makes no difference. But really, try a long hose siphon.


Hi, I got the message that you thanked me and wanted to write: I just wanted to know how many tanks you had and what was in the 1 gal and the 120 gal? And how do you care for a 120 gal tank? Isn't it time consuming? What kinds of fish do you have? If I had a tank that big its a sure bet I'd fill mine with sharks. Then, I'd have lots of snacks on hand and would sit and stare at them, I like sharks so much I could not walk out of the shark exhibit at Sea World in Florida and some people were looking at me trying to figure out how someone could stand there as long as I did and stare. Wish I could go in a shark cage, that's my lifelong dream, but I can't: don't live by an ocean, not a certified diver, age, cost, can't leave my pets, can't take family members or leave them. Sure do miss that shark exhibit! Wish I could go back!


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> info on the salinity of a brackish tank --> Brackish Tanks: A Guide To
> 
> You could use instant ocean to achieve brackish levels.
> 
> ...


I agree, someone suggested a "mix" and I presume they meant mix of marine salt and ? maybe they meant marine salt and mayonnaise, or marine salt and shampoo, but marine salt plus what, I do not know. Thanks for info on brackish water, I'll check it out.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi Crazy Crab,
> 
> I'm really glad that you have the salt issue sorted . I agree it's very confusing being given different info from the stores.,If their not sure themselves why don't they just say their not sure instead of confusing their customers.It reminded me of when i had my very first tank to prepare for fish and looking back the rubbish i was told by different store employees.I hadn't had fish before but had always wanted them.It was a 20 gallon and i vividly remember one person telling us we would be fine to put the water in with the new filter ,heater etc and that we could put 20 fish in 'straight away' lol!I suppose they said this just so they 'thought' they could sell 20 fish.nil thought for the fish at all.
> I must admit i did laugh reading you ending up with a mouthful of water,i'm just glad you had no chemicals in lol.It does sound as if you're getting there with your tank so that will beone less hassle .You certainly seem to be bogged down at the moment with so much negative stuff going on
> Hope you have a lighter day Crazy Crab, will write again


 Hi! Yep, the salt thing was driving me nuts, everywhere I went people gave me different answers! To add to it the store did not help by giving me incorrect info about red claw crabs. Why don't they just post a huge sign saying "We don't know anything about fish, pick your own, pick your price, pick your container" ....I also had the same experience which was "Oh, just take your fish home, he'll adjust on the way and be fine in your tank" well, these employees don't realize car trauma to a fish or that fish must be acclimated to their new tank first. And yes, I ended up with fish water in my mouth, almost sprayed livingroom when that happened, went running for the peroxide (could not find bleach LOL) because the water did contain chemicals, I'm surprised my teeth aren't purple. But, yes, I'm much better with the tank, its perfectly clear thismorning, tankmates are ok, I have to look for uneaten crab food, and things have been a little hectic at home: husband has chronic condition, can barely walk, refuses wheelchair in house, I treat leg abrasions when he insists on crawling, he had cellulitis a month ago from crawling, tried to tell me it was from me not vacuuming...yeah, right. It was from an abrasion he got while crawling! It does not matter how you get cellulitis, it matters how fast you get it treated! Then my old beagle had worsening CHF from MVP, is now treated, he is ok, then I had a few other issues to deal with (long story) now they're much better. But, I am glad you wrote and understand during the salt issue I was unhappy with the store plus stress at home made finding answers harder. Write anytime! Gotta get more coffee, just woke up.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> You don't use Iodized salt. Just stick to the API aquarium salt you can get in a fish store if you wanted to use. You can't go wrong that way.


I probably wrote already, just got up, trying to chug coffee so I can read faster. I would not use iodized salt, heard some people say they did, and my supplies come from pet stores, like you said, I can't go wrong that way.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Abbeysdad said:


> "adding aquarium salt"...."hydrometer" ??? This is a freshwater forum and you should not be adding salt in a FW aquarium EVER, except for disease treatment.
> 
> Cloudy water is a facultative (decomposition) bacteria bloom most often associated with excess dissolved organics in the water. It often comes along with a water change but typically clears up in a day or two. Good tank/filter maintenance and modest feeding helps a lot.
> 
> A gravel siphon should work just fine but the end of the hose must be lower than the bottom of the tank. I insert mine into a regular garden hose that runs out the front door.


Oh, here's your post: I know about the forum, was writing about crabs, did not know they needed brackish water, store didn't tell me, I understand cloudy water and why mine was, its clear thismorning, yes, after complete water change tanks are cloudy for several hours to a day, yes I have a good foliter and try to feed minimum amounts, and can't find a siphon gravel type vac,...are you in the UK, too? And why do you connect to a garden hose? Is your tank big enough that someone could swim in it? or is it big and you would rather direct fish water outdoors? Just wondering.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Oh i'm getting muddled here crazy crab. I just realised it was on the other Thread you made under' cloudy water again' that you said your tank now looked normal ,not on this one lol.I hope you come back and listen to the advice you are being given by these posters for the sake of the fish.


Yeah, don't worry, I posted my comments where I thought it was best, while learning the forum, and I do read all comments, that is why I am on the forum, and the fish are fine, water crystal clear thismorning, and it just dawned on me if I had a fish in distress that I can't call 911, because no one has an emergency mobile service here for pets. Now we have one for people, but why not pets? I can imagine the reasons, but if you check out my other posts (you probably have by now) I hope I put right topic in right place.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Hi! Yep, the salt thing was driving me nuts, everywhere I went people gave me different answers! To add to it the store did not help by giving me incorrect info about red claw crabs. Why don't they just post a huge sign saying "We don't know anything about fish, pick your own, pick your price, pick your container" ....I also had the same experience which was "Oh, just take your fish home, he'll adjust on the way and be fine in your tank" well, these employees don't realize car trauma to a fish or that fish must be acclimated to their new tank first. And yes, I ended up with fish water in my mouth, almost sprayed livingroom when that happened, went running for the peroxide (could not find bleach LOL) because the water did contain chemicals, I'm surprised my teeth aren't purple. But, yes, I'm much better with the tank, its perfectly clear thismorning, tankmates are ok, I have to look for uneaten crab food, and things have been a little hectic at home: husband has chronic condition, can barely walk, refuses wheelchair in house, I treat leg abrasions when he insists on crawling, he had cellulitis a month ago from crawling, tried to tell me it was from me not vacuuming...yeah, right. It was from an abrasion he got while crawling! It does not matter how you get cellulitis, it matters how fast you get it treated! Then my old beagle had worsening CHF from MVP, is now treated, he is ok, then I had a few other issues to deal with (long story) now they're much better. But, I am glad you wrote and understand during the salt issue I was unhappy with the store plus stress at home made finding answers harder. Write anytime! Gotta get more coffee, just woke up.


I cracked up laughing at the first part of your post Crazy Crab but, then reading the rest oh my you have got your hands full . I'm thinking that great sense of humour keeps you going.

You know there's loads of stores here that are only interested in getting in the cash, no thought for the customer or the fish. When we first started up with a Koi Pond we asked for all the info before we brought any fish and we were told that a basic box type filter was the thing to get.We brought loads of stuff from this place which had a good name,but, it's a 3.000 gallonpond and no way was a box filter alright so we lost two koi.We contacted the Japanese Koi Co and they put us on the 'right track'. The pond needed a multi-bay system because there was loads more media plus a vortex to grab lots of debri before going through the chambers. Once we had that in place there were no more problems with the Koi.
Your right you know, why don't they just 'admit' they don't know 
Ramble over lol. Chat again)))


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Yeah, don't worry, I posted my comments where I thought it was best, while learning the forum, and I do read all comments, that is why I am on the forum, and the fish are fine, water crystal clear thismorning, and it just dawned on me if I had a fish in distress that I can't call 911, because no one has an emergency mobile service here for pets. Now we have one for people, but why not pets? I can imagine the reasons, but if you check out my other posts (you probably have by now) I hope I put right topic in right place.


I see you responded moments ago and I can't find your message, maybe you just wrote to thank me. Every time I get email messages then click on link to get to it, then sign in again on forum, I can't find message.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> I cracked up laughing at the first part of your post Crazy Crab but, then reading the rest oh my you have got your hands full . I'm thinking that great sense of humour keeps you going.
> 
> You know there's loads of stores here that are only interested in getting in the cash, no thought for the customer or the fish. When we first started up with a Koi Pond we asked for all the info before we brought any fish and we were told that a basic box type filter was the thing to get.We brought loads of stuff from this place which had a good name,but, it's a 3.000 gallonpond and no way was a box filter alright so we lost two koi.We contacted the Japanese Koi Co and they put us on the 'right track'. The pond needed a multi-bay system because there was loads more media plus a vortex to grab lots of debri before going through the chambers. Once we had that in place there were no more problems with the Koi.
> Your right you know, why don't they just 'admit' they don't know
> Ramble over lol. Chat again)))



I finally found your message, yay! That's terrible about your koi, and like you said, stores want to sell but don't really help the customer. I've had so many excuses with pet store employees, for example, back in the days when I had hamsters I discovered a store that would not, I mean refused, to put wheel in each hamster cage. Now, what kind of a store is that? Obviously they don't care about hamsters and the excuses were ridiculous! I was finally so upset after talking with them over and over about this, I had to leave the store to keep my mouth closed.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm new too crazy crab and i've often posted in the wrong place,still learning.
Yes i get e mails to say someone has answered or contributed to the Thread and at first I was wandering all over trying to find the post but, then i found that when i scrolled right down i would eventually find it,

When i first joined i was only reading posts for quite a while because i could'nt work out how to even post lol. anyway must log out now and as always will look in again this evening
Enjoy your coffee))*r2


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> I'm new too crazy crab and i've often posted in the wrong place,still learning.
> Yes i get e mails to say someone has answered or contributed to the Thread and at first I was wandering all over trying to find the post but, then i found that when i scrolled right down i would eventually find it,
> 
> When i first joined i was only reading posts for quite a while because i could'nt work out how to even post lol. anyway must log out now and as always will look in again this evening
> Enjoy your coffee))*r2


Same thing here, I enjoyed my coffee and can write later, too. Great talking with you! Gotta take a shower, I have a late start to my day, later!


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi crazy crab,i've been on here three times today .Apart from answering a few posts I really enjoy reading on here but, i just' remembered' i've got a hubby so i better go cook his meal . Needs must hahaha. Back later))


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi crazy crab,i've been on here three times today .Apart from answering a few posts I really enjoy reading on here but, i just' remembered' i've got a hubby so i better go cook his meal . Needs must hahaha. Back later))


Oh, same here, take your time as I check the forum often. I am tired, had a long day, just gave a beautiful stray cat a bath, got one good nip and 2 scratches! I fixed them up, I should be ok. Tip with husbands like mine: if they do anything that makes you mad, even the smallest thing,.. feed'em hamburger helper! Ha ha ha, hard to type and laugh at the same time! Talk to you later!


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi crazy crab, so your an all round animal lover too. the cat got you?ouch!Now that is painful far worse than a dog nip isan't it. We've had a few rounding up strays to be spayed.Me too i play pranks on hubby if he bugs me but then usually we end up laughing but 'not always' lol

Now there's another thing i can't work out. If someone says welcome i can;t see the part where you can click on 'thanks' because it just shows the name of the person in with the original ones that said welcome when i first came on and underneath there's no thank you to click on.I just thought i hope we don't get chucked off for talking feline and canine,it's a fishy forum hahahaha

If my calculation is right i doubt you are up yet but enjoy your coffee when you are and will chat later. Now going to have another read on here,i think i read more than i actually post but, it is really interesting)))*r2


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi crazy crab, so your an all round animal lover too. the cat got you?ouch!Now that is painful far worse than a dog nip isan't it. We've had a few rounding up strays to be spayed.Me too i play pranks on hubby if he bugs me but then usually we end up laughing but 'not always' lol
> 
> Now there's another thing i can't work out. If someone says welcome i can;t see the part where you can click on 'thanks' because it just shows the name of the person in with the original ones that said welcome when i first came on and underneath there's no thank you to click on.I just thought i hope we don't get chucked off for talking feline and canine,it's a fishy forum hahahaha
> 
> If my calculation is right i doubt you are up yet but enjoy your coffee when you are and will chat later. Now going to have another read on here,i think i read more than i actually post but, it is really interesting)))*r2



I was hoping you'd write! At the bottom of each post, on left side, there is a box that says "thanks" and I didn't know if I should answer that way or give an explanation. Guess we are both unsure. Yep, cat nipped me and it bled, had 3 scratches instead of 2. I treated them and they look fine, hives are gone, so is cat. He will come back tonight or by morning, we have a bed ready for him, he should feel good after his bath.

Did you read my comedy tank cleaning thread? or post? whatever, it was good considering I am missing sleep, I take on too many things at once, and its not my choice. But, I do the best I can, hope you read my post, let me know how you liked it. Be sure and feed hubby, men like eating,..hey so do women! Will be on computer tomorrow, too. Hope to hear from you when you have time. Think I'll have some chocolate.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Crazy Crab

I just don't believe this, i replied to you about your fish and tank
It was like an epistle not a post then when i clicked submit i realised i hadn';t logged in so it didn't go.

I will try to re post it again later as i haven't got the time now but just very 'briefly' i do think some of your fish, if not all are doomed with whats been going on
Sorry if this upsets you, i don't want to do that but theres too many fish plus another cycle to go through now.
Just very quickly (im late lol) what type of fish are the twelve you have with the crabs?
Enjoy your coffee,will deffo try to write out later what i said in my original post that went into cyber space grrrrrr


----------

